# DUBMODDER: BUG is here - let the free moddin' begin!



## GolfGLSGirl (Oct 19, 2002)

Let the imagination begin using Dubmodder to customize your to-be 21st Century Beetle.

I've recently helped the team to add the "Bug" in the online app, and it's available FREE  Have fun!! If you have anything to contribute or would like to share your creations, be sure to post 'em up in this thread.


----------



## Bugnoxian (May 6, 2011)

Awesome !!!
thank u


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## blankito (May 15, 2006)

Nice.

Here is mine


----------



## GolfGLSGirl (Oct 19, 2002)

Brand new re-design on the www.dubmodder.com website is in effect! Be sure to check it out


----------

